# Here she is :)))



## silverhaven

Thought I had better start a new thread, the sis. for Lola was getting a bit passe :blush:
So here are a few of my special little girl. :wub: :wub: She has a permanent smile 

















































































Everything is going fantastically well. We are all loving her, including Lola :chili::chili: :chili::chili:


----------



## CloudClan

What a sweetie pie. :wub2: 

I know you are just thrilled, and hopefully Lola is going to have a blast with her new sis.


----------



## socalyte

She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy for you! Congrats, and thanks for sharing her pictures with us! It's also nice to know Lola is not having any issues with her new sister


----------



## muchan

She's so cuteeeeeeeeee <3
You make me want to add another family to my gang haha


----------



## Orla

awwwwww!! She is sooooooooooooooooo adorable! :wub:
He coat looks beautiful!
I need to get back to reading all the threads here cos I had no idea you were getting another malt!


----------



## Alexa

Maureen, that's great news, I'm so happy for you! 

Ooops, I probably missed a few threads about her, will go through it later!

She's gorgeous and I'm sure you're very happy and excited now! Also nice to hear little Lola has no issues with her sister! 

Thanks for sharing those adorable photos with us! Her smile is priceless! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## TheCozyPet

Super Cuteness Overdose! Oh Maureen she just looks lovely!


----------



## Maglily

I'm in love:wub:


----------



## aprilb

She's so adorable, Maureen!:wub: Her coat is just amazing, so thick and white.. the pic of her in the sink with those gorgeous big eyes reminds of her mama..:wub: I love the pic of her in her new little dress-so sweet!:wub: Keep the great pics comin'.


----------



## Bailey&Me

Oh WOW! She is simply stunning! What a fantastic job Jeanne did with her  

You take such fantastic pictures, Maureen...now, we'll be demanding weekly pictures of gorgeous Lola and her adorable yet-to-be-named little sister!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

oh my goodness......she's beautiful!!! I am so glad that Lola is loving on her - it must make you even more confident you made the right decision.


----------



## mom2bijou

I could stare at her all day long!!!!!! What a sweetheart! Congrats Maureen. You have 2 beautiful girlies now!!


----------



## The A Team

OMG, she's so cute and so tiny...it's killing me!!! I love her!!! The second picture with someone's hand on her shows just how small she is!!! :wub::wub:

This is truly a special magical little one and I know your life together will be very special.


----------



## Bibu

OMG Maureen!!!!! She is just so tiny and so adorable! She looks like she is adapting very well and I'm glad her and Lola are getting along too! She makes me want to get a puppy!!! The pictures are great too with such wonderful lighting. She will be a natural poser!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

She's adorable, Maureen! Did I miss a thread? Must've! BTW, what is her name?


----------



## fleurdelys

She is gorgeous :wub:
Thanks for sharing the pictures:aktion033:


----------



## pammy4501

I love her widdle tongue peeking out! She is precious! Oh how I love a new puppy....puppy fever! Enjoy her!


----------



## janettandamber

she is so cute


----------



## silverhaven

CloudClan said:


> What a sweetie pie.
> 
> I know you are just thrilled, and hopefully Lola is going to have a blast with her new sis.


You are right :thumbsup: I couldn't be more thrilled, they love each other already. Been having a ball. 



socalyte said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! I'm so happy for you! Congrats, and thanks for sharing her pictures with us! It's also nice to know Lola is not having any issues with her new sister


 Thank you, I am elated. Pinch me 



muchan said:


> She's so cuteeeeeeeeee <3
> You make me want to add another family to my gang haha


I had reservations about 2 but I am loving it now.



Orla said:


> awwwwww!! She is sooooooooooooooooo adorable!
> He coat looks beautiful!
> I need to get back to reading all the threads here cos I had no idea you were getting another malt!


 Thanks Orla  It is a stunning coat, just gorgeous. She couldn't be more perfect. Here is the thread that grew http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/112996-seriously-thinking-sister-lola.html



Alexa said:


> Maureen, that's great news, I'm so happy for you!
> 
> Ooops, I probably missed a few threads about her, will go through it later!
> 
> She's gorgeous and I'm sure you're very happy and excited now! Also nice to hear little Lola has no issues with her sister!
> 
> Thanks for sharing those adorable photos with us! Her smile is priceless!
> 
> Alexandra


 Thanks Alexandra  We adore her and are so thrilled with how she is settling in with us. Here is the thread that grew. I can't believe how many views it got. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/112996-seriously-thinking-sister-lola.html



TheCozyPet said:


> Super Cuteness Overdose! Oh Maureen she just looks lovely!


 Thank you :biggrin: 



Maglily said:


> I'm in love


 Me too :biggrin:



aprilb said:


> She's so adorable, Maureen! Her coat is just amazing, so thick and white.. the pic of her in the sink with those gorgeous big eyes reminds of her mama.. I love the pic of her in her new little dress-so sweet!:wub: Keep the great pics comin'.


 She was very good for grooming. You can tell she is used to it  She reminds me of her Mama a lot. That is a harness dress and yes, I think she looks so adorable in it 



Bailey&Me said:


> Oh WOW! She is simply stunning! What a fantastic job Jeanne did with her  Oh yes! I am so lucky that my friends on here pointed me to Jeanne, she has been so fantastic to deal with, a lovely lady who is working hard to better the breed. :tender:
> 
> You take such fantastic pictures, Maureen...now, we'll be demanding weekly pictures of gorgeous Lola and her adorable yet-to-be-named little sister!


 :HistericalSmiley: well with now caring for two, I will have less time   but will do my best. Lola needs a bath bigtime because I have been exercising her more so she finds it easier to relax with the little one. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> oh my goodness......she's beautiful!!! I am so glad that Lola is loving on her - it must make you even more confident you made the right decision.


 Thank you  I am totally confident now, it took me a while but am really thrilled :tender: 



mom2bijou said:


> I could stare at her all day long!!!!!! What a sweetheart! Congrats Maureen. You have 2 beautiful girlies now!!


 I do!!!! LOL my goodness I love her. Thank you 



The A Team said:


> OMG, she's so cute and so tiny...it's killing me!!! I love her!!! The second picture with someone's hand on her shows just how small she is!!! :wub:
> 
> This is truly a special magical little one and I know your life together will be very special.


 Thank you Pat :tender: :grouphug: she is a wonderful baby, I am so blessed. Yes, tiny is the word, I have to be really careful because she thinks she can do anything. She leaps incredible heights when she gets excited to see us. I am concerned she will hurt herself. Just springs up feet off the ground like a bunny. Lola looks like a giant next to her LOL. 



Bibu said:


> OMG Maureen!!!!! She is just so tiny and so adorable! She looks like she is adapting very well and I'm glad her and Lola are getting along too! She makes me want to get a puppy!!! The pictures are great too with such wonderful lighting. She will be a natural poser!


Thank you so much, she is adapting beautifully. Lola seems even more relaxed now than before she came. More to occupy her and keep her busy I think. It is making her happier. 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> She's adorable, Maureen! Did I miss a thread? Must've! BTW, what is her name?


 Try this one http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/112996-seriously-thinking-sister-lola.html Name still a little undecided, will be trying a few out on her today to see what fits. 



fleurdelys said:


> She is gorgeous
> Thanks for sharing the pictures:aktion033:


 Thank you, you're welcome 



pammy4501 said:


> I love her widdle tongue peeking out! She is precious! Oh how I love a new puppy....puppy fever! Enjoy her!


 That little tongue sticks out a lot of the time...... soooooo cute. 



janettandamber said:


> she is so cute


Thank you


----------



## Canada

Congrats Maureen! And congrats to Lola as well!
What a charming, beautiful pup!


----------



## Snowbody

:new_shocked:GASP:new_shocked:She just takes my breath away, Maureen. :wub2::wub2:

I'm crazy in love with that little girl. :wub: What a fluffball.:cloud9: Just yummy especially with her tongue sticking out. So glad she and Lola are getting along so well. :tender:You're killing me here!! I'm so happy for you. :yahoo:


----------



## chichi

OMG' That's all I can say.Congrats!!!


----------



## donnad

She is just precious...love that little tongue sticking out!


----------



## yeagerbum

:heart::heart: aw she's just a little bundle of love :wub::wub:!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese

She is adorable!! Congrats on your new baby, I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Maureen -- she is just so darn cute!!!! I can't stand it.  She's even more adorable than I remember when I met her at Nationals. She and her brother were both just precious.

How are you coming on the name???


----------



## jerricks

so cute, makes me want another puppy!


----------



## bonsmom

She is beautiful!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

*sigh* She's simply perfect. That's it...perfection! And the only thing that could make it better is if she and Lola hit it off right away. Oh yeah....they did! Maureen this is truly a match made in heaven. She is sooooo stinkin' cute I can hardly stand it!


----------



## Hunter's Mom

I had to come back and take a second peak - she's so cute!!!!


----------



## silverhaven

Canada said:


> Congrats Maureen! And congrats to Lola as well!
> What a charming, beautiful pup!


Thank you, I am one lucky girl. 



Snowbody said:


> :new_shocked:GASP:new_shocked:She just takes my breath away, Maureen.
> 
> I'm crazy in love with that little girl. :wub: What a fluffball.:cloud9: Just yummy especially with her tongue sticking out. So glad she and Lola are getting along so well. You're killing me here!! I'm so happy for you. :yahoo:


 She has made herself totally at home already, beautiful, but also snuggley and happy. I can't tell you how happy I am with her.



chichi said:


> OMG' That's all I can say.Congrats!!!


 Thank you :biggrin:



donnad said:


> She is just precious...love that little tongue sticking out!


 I know!! she does it such a lot. Tooo cute. :wub:



yeagerbum said:


> :heart::heart: aw she's just a little bundle of love :wub::wub:!!


 She is all that.  thank you. 



bellaratamaltese said:


> She is adorable!! Congrats on your new baby, I'm so happy for you!!


THANK YOU SO MUCH Stacy :grouphug: :grouphug: you helped me so much :aktion033::aktion033: :aktion033::aktion033: what an amazing friend you are. We totally adore her. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Maureen -- she is just so darn cute!!!! I can't stand it.  She's even more adorable than I remember when I met her at Nationals. She and her brother were both just precious.
> 
> How are you coming on the name???


 Oh nice you got to meet her too. She is so well adjusted and so adorable. So neat that so many of you have met her Aunties :grouphug: Name wise we are trying out Penny Lane, Daisy, Maggie Mae, Lily. at the moment. We will decide very soon. She will always be Miss Cutie though, which is what Jeanne calls her :tender:



jerricks said:


> so cute, makes me want another puppy!


 SM is bad for that :HistericalSmiley:



bonsmom said:


> She is beautiful!


 Thank you :grouphug: 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> *sigh* She's simply perfect. That's it...perfection! And the only thing that could make it better is if she and Lola hit it off right away. Oh yeah....they did! Maureen this is truly a match made in heaven. She is sooooo stinkin' cute I can hardly stand it!


 I have to agree, to me she is perfect. Thank you so much for your advice Crystal. I ended up with my perfect little girl. :tender: I am sure Lola thinks she is her Mummy. They seem really happy together, Lola is happier now than she has been for a long time. 



Hunter's Mom said:


> I had to come back and take a second peak - she's so cute!!!!


 Awwww!! :tender:


----------



## silverhaven

Here is a quick iphone shot, she is sooooo teeny :wub:


----------



## KAG

Beautiful baby girl pup pup!!!
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowbody

silverhaven said:


> Here is a quick iphone shot, she is sooooo teeny :wub:


Daddy's Girls. :tender::tender:


----------



## Luna'sMom

I love her little tongue sticking out


----------



## Tina




----------



## malteseboy22

Oh my goodness she is cute...:wub2: so when am I babysitting....lol :wub::wub: Max wants to give her lots and lots of kisses :tender:and Lola of course....Congrats again and I am glad you have another sis for Lola....:cloud9:Hopefully see you soon....:chili:I am soooo happy for you....
Kisses and Hugs Lyn and Maxie


----------



## Bailey&Me

Aww that's such a cute picture of both Lola and the puppy with their daddy! My goodness she is a teenie tiny little thing!!! The more I see of her, the more I'm thinking she looks like a Penny Lane! Too, too cute, Maureen!!


----------



## educ8m

Thanks for posting more pictures. I love the one in her daddy's arms!!!!! She just keeps getting cuter and cuter. :wub:I love that I got to play with her at Nationals. I remember that I couldn't get over how teeny tiny she was. She doesn't look like she's grown very much since then either. You are soooooooo lucky as is she to have such a wonderful forever home.


----------



## Snowbody

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh my goodness she is cute...:wub2: so when am I babysitting....lol :wub::wub: Max wants to give her lots and lots of kisses :tender:and Lola of course....Congrats again and I am glad you have another sis for Lola....:cloud9:Hopefully see you soon....:chili:I am soooo happy for you....
> Kisses and Hugs Lyn and Maxie


Do you and Maureen live at all near each other???


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

silverhaven said:


> Here is a quick iphone shot, she is sooooo teeny :wub:



EeeGads that's so precious!!! Yep...total daddy's girl.


----------



## silverhaven

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh my goodness she is cute...:wub2: so when am I babysitting....lol :wub::wub: Max wants to give her lots and lots of kisses :tender:and Lola of course....Congrats again and I am glad you have another sis for Lola....:cloud9:Hopefully see you soon....:chili:I am soooo happy for you....
> Kisses and Hugs Lyn and Maxie


LOL well you are invited :thumbsup: Thanks Lyn


----------



## silverhaven

Bailey&Me said:


> Aww that's such a cute picture of both Lola and the puppy with their daddy! My goodness she is a teenie tiny little thing!!! The more I see of her, the more I'm thinking she looks like a Penny Lane! Too, too cute, Maureen!!


 We are getting closer, find it really hard to choose just one :blush:



educ8m said:


> Thanks for posting more pictures. I love the one in her daddy's arms!!!!! She just keeps getting cuter and cuter. :wub:I love that I got to play with her at Nationals. I remember that I couldn't get over how teeny tiny she was. She doesn't look like she's grown very much since then either. You are soooooooo lucky as is she to have such a wonderful forever home.


 Yes she LOVES her Daddy. Although I must say she is now much more an equal opportunities girl and loves her Mummy now too. :biggrin: I so love that she is a cuddler like Lola. 



Snowbody said:


> Do you and Maureen live at all near each other???


 within walking distance :thumbsup: we met through SM


----------



## princessre

Just darling! Congratulations, Maureen! Enjoy her and all her cuteness!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Great picture with her Dad and Lola. It really shows just how tiny she is. Makes Lola look HUGE (and we know that she's not big at all). 

Name -- we need a name. LOL Of course, no matter what you actually name her, you will call her a million cute things -- but hardly ever her real name.


----------



## Cosy

So cute! (puppy fever now!) She looks a lot like little Lola from what I can see. Congrats!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom

:wub: :wub: :wub:Such a little beauty......love her looks, she is absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Katkoota

WOW Maureen!!!! Lola's new sister is here already!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! she is SO SO SO SO SO SO CUUUUTE :wub: I am having malt-pup-fever now!!!! 

what's her name?

AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH


----------



## malteseboy22

Snowbody said:


> Do you and Maureen live at all near each other???


Yes Susan, we live very close. We met on SM last year and we meet up for coffee alot...lol...Maureen is the sweetest person :Flowers 2:and I am so glad I met her on SM...:chili:


----------



## elly

She is just beautiful! I love her smile, Mercedes came the same way big smile, happy, loving and beautiful. Congrats, I love Jeanne's dogs.


----------



## silverhaven

princessre said:


> Just darling! Congratulations, Maureen! Enjoy her and all her cuteness!


Thanks Sophia :grouphug:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Great picture with her Dad and Lola. It really shows just how tiny she is. Makes Lola look HUGE (and we know that she's not big at all). She is mini puppy personified :biggrin: so so adorable.
> 
> Name -- we need a name. LOL Of course, no matter what you actually name her, you will call her a million cute things -- but hardly ever her real name.


 Yes soo true, she will always be Miss Cutie as that is the name she came to me as, and she is just so cute....... but still working on the other :smilie_tischkante:



Cosy said:


> So cute! (puppy fever now!) She looks a lot like little Lola from what I can see. Congrats!


 Funny, because I partly chose her because I thought she looked pretty different to Lola. I think grooming has a lot to do with it. I need to learn how to do the head like you do. The bob version....



CeeCee's Mom said:


> :wub: :wub: :wub:Such a little beauty......love her looks, she is absolutely adorable :wub: :wub: :wub:


 Thanks, I just love her. :heart:



Katkoota said:


> WOW Maureen!!!! Lola's new sister is here already!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!! she is SO SO SO SO SO SO CUUUUTE :wub: I am having malt-pup-fever now!!!!
> 
> what's her name?
> 
> AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWH


 Snuck that one in fast didn't I? :thumbsup: she is such a darling. :wub: :wub: Thanks Kat. :tender:



malteseboy22 said:


> Yes Susan, we live very close. We met on SM last year and we meet up for coffee alot...lol...Maureen is the sweetest person :Flowers 2:and I am so glad I met her on SM...:chili:


 :grouphug: :tender:



elly said:


> She is just beautiful! I love her smile, Mercedes came the same way big smile, happy, loving and beautiful. Congrats, I love Jeanne's dogs.


 Thank you :grouphug: I am lucky to have been pointed to Jeanne. She is a wonderful Lady.


----------



## mfa

oh my goodness, what a cute little baby!!:wub: congrats!:chili:


----------



## jodublin

Shes so Adorable x


----------



## mary-anderson

She is just too cute! Congratultations on that bundle of joy.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Maureen, she is an adorable puppy! Congratulations!!! Now you have two gorgeous fluff babies! Hugs to Lola, too!


----------



## michellerobison

She's so cute,love her piccie getting a bath. Amazing how big and fluffy they look until you get them wet,2/3 of them disapears! I tell people Malts are 2/3 hair,the rest is eyes,nose and tongue...


----------



## aprilb

I have a "Lily." I love that name! :wub: Cindy has a "Lilly." There are a few others, too. If you decide to name her Lily, how about "Lillie"? :chili::chili:


----------



## silverhaven

mfa said:


> oh my goodness, what a cute little baby!!:wub: congrats!:chili:


 Thanks :tender:



jodublin said:


> Shes so Adorable x


 Thanks :biggrin:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Maureen, she is an adorable puppy! Congratulations!!! Now you have two gorgeous fluff babies! Hugs to Lola, too!


 Thank you, I am very lucky indeed, and Lola is being a really fabulous sister. I will give her your hug right now :grouphug:



michellerobison said:


> She's so cute,love her piccie getting a bath. Amazing how big and fluffy they look until you get them wet,2/3 of them disapears! I tell people Malts are 2/3 hair,the rest is eyes,nose and tongue...


 Yes, they are funny aren't they. I like the lean look. I like Lola's body shaved down or I think she looks a bit chunky :w00t::HistericalSmiley: Not for quite a while with little one yet though.



aprilb said:


> I have a "Lily." I love that name! :wub: Cindy has a "Lilly." There are a few others, too. If you decide to name her Lily, how about "Lillie"? :chili::chili:


 I love that name too, but Hubby found when we called her that Lola thought we meant her so he thinks not.  Penny Lane seems to be sticking though.


----------



## dntdelay

*Cute Pictures*

She is so adorable it really makes me want to get another one. Just make sure that she doesn't train you (see picture)


----------



## suzimalteselover

:aktion033: :aktion033:Congratulations Maureen!!!! :chili::chili: Penny Lane is that her new name, then? If so, Penny Lane is darling!!!! :wub: I'm so happy for you! Give that little precious baby a hug from me and please, give Lola a big hug and smooch from me, too! Having 2 babies is soooo much fun and a delight in the household!


----------



## Orla

I keep coming back to look at her pics - I have serious puppy fever now!! :wub:


----------



## 08chrissy08

Good grief, what a cutie! That is one gorgeous puppy!


----------



## Kara

Oh my good golly gosh, how absolutely adorable is she.


----------



## The A Team

ahem.......more pictures please. 

Pretty please??? :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

And -- have you decided on her name yet????:Waiting:


----------



## silverhaven

The A Team said:


> ahem.......more pictures please.
> 
> Pretty please??? :innocent:


A few iphone shots maybe?



























Lacie's Mom said:


> And -- have you decided on her name
> yet????:Waiting:


Yes :aktion033: she is finally Penny Lane :thumbsup:


----------



## aprilb

I just want to kiss her little tummy! :HistericalSmiley:Miss Penny Lane gets more adorable with every pic.:wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

April -- so do I. I love the one on her back. Would love to rub her belly all day long.

Penny Lane -- I do like the name.


----------



## princessre

Love your baby. Love her name!


----------



## Snowbody

silverhaven said:


> A few iphone shots maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes :aktion033: she is finally Penny Lane :thumbsup:


Penny Lane - love it. :chili::chili: Now you have to sing it to her. I told you she looked like a bright shiny Penny :tender:


----------



## Katkoota

Penny Lane is SO CUTE :wub: LOVE the photo update


----------



## Dixie's Mama

I'm so glad I popped in and saw your first thread and this one. Congratulations Maureen and Lola!! :chili: Your Penny Lane is just darling, such a beautiful girl. I can see how much she is loved already by you three. :wub: Enjoy every puppy minute Maureen. Wishing you many healthy years of love with your beautiful new baby. :wub::wub: Love to Lola too. :wub::wub:


----------



## silverhaven

Dixie's Mama said:


> I'm so glad I popped in and saw your first thread and this one. Congratulations Maureen and Lola!! :chili: Your Penny Lane is just darling, such a beautiful girl. I can see how much she is loved already by you three. :wub: Enjoy every puppy minute Maureen. Wishing you many healthy years of love with your beautiful new baby. :wub::wub: Love to Lola too. :wub::wub:


Oh! thank you  yes we adore her. My goodness she is 7 months old today, I must get the proper camera out.


----------



## RudyRoo

I am so happy this thread was dug up since I did not see these adorable pics of Penny Lane the first time they were posted. She is such a stunner! She really is breathtakingly beautiful. POST MORE PICS! :wub:


----------



## silverhaven

RudyRoo said:


> I am so happy this thread was dug up since I did not see these adorable pics of Penny Lane the first time they were posted. She is such a stunner! She really is breathtakingly beautiful. POST MORE PICS! :wub:


Glad you got to see it then :thumbsup: Yes I must must must, do a proper photo shoot, I only have been doing iphone shots, but they are just not the same.


----------



## bellaratamaltese

oh my gosh, she is DARLING!!!


----------



## The A Team

:angry: ok, that's it....no more Ms. Nice Guy here.....



I need NEW PICTURES :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota

silverhaven said:


> Glad you got to see it then :thumbsup: Yes I must must must, do a proper photo shoot, I only have been doing iphone shots, but they are just not the same.


Hurry up Maureen....Kat wants her Penny Lane fix :wub: and Lola too :wub:


----------



## puppy lover

Maureen, she's beautiful:wub:
I'm glad the thread was revived because I missed it too. So happy to hear things are going well and especially that Lola loves Penny Lane!


----------



## cleterdog

Makes me so jealous. She is just a DOLL! Can't wait until I get my baby.


----------



## S&LP'S Mommy

We really do need new pics!!! She is adorable!!!! aww her lil tongue sticking out!! Too cute.


----------



## 08chrissy08

God she's cute! I don't know how you get anything done with those gorgeous eyes looking up at you all day!


----------



## sakyurek

She is so tiny and sweet Congrats!


----------



## silverhaven

Thanks for all the lovely comments. I will be posting more pics later today


----------



## kodie

awww... adorable pics! :wub: Makes me have puppy fever!
The bath pic looks just like kelsie... same size i mean.. (and shes full grown.. lol)


----------

